# Meiracyllium trinasutum an interesting little cutie



## tomp (Jul 8, 2022)

For you miniature lovers (think cernua etc), yes you Leslie. This is a new one to me. It’s mounted on cork 



and really cute.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2022)

The red leaves are so adorable! What culture? And where can I buy it lol.


----------

